# Raccoons at feeder site, what won't they eat that deer will???



## ShakeandBake (Aug 29, 2017)

At our new hunting property in Ohio we put out some corn to check out what new bucks are cruising the area. Returned a few weeks later to find a couple hundred photos of raccoons. I was wondering if there was something that they don't care for that deer do? I've read that maybe they won't eat protein pellets, not sure though. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Good luck with that man. Get yourself some duke traps and clear em out. I don't mind a **** or two but when there is half dozen a night devouring your corn there's not much you can do about it.


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

I think they will eat anything a deer would and more. Try timing the release during mid day is about the best I can think of. 

I do believe they will carry the next plague if they aren't already. Fear is the only thing I've found keeps them away...even then. 

I can say this with 100% surety...don't try chickens out of that feeder unless it's mixed with a side of death. 

Raised chickens for years...seems I've raised ***** as well.


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

22donk said:


> Good luck with that man. Get yourself some duke traps and clear em out. I don't mind a **** or two but when there is half dozen a night devouring your corn there's not much you can do about it.


half a dozen? told a sheep farmer once who complained of seeing a **** in the feed that if you see 1 you've got at least 20.

She called me a month later...28


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The solution is the things raccoons will eat which deer dont.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

They will eat protein pellets...


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

6 trash pandas is nothing- I have had up to 14 at one time , break out the traps.


----------



## bowhtr1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use soybeans in the summer. They don't like them. They also dont like the record rack sportsmans choice protein pellets. If you use something other than corn make sure to get all the corn out the feeder first. They will empty a feeder for the corn and everything else will be on the ground. Fall I switch to corn. I am at war all year long to keep them in check. I use corn in my dp traps as bait.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Trap them...I find marshmallows and molasses work best to get *****.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

nodog2 said:


> half a dozen? told a sheep farmer once who complained of seeing a **** in the feed that if you see 1 you've got at least 20.
> 
> She called me a month later...28


When I see more than a few it's a problem. I should have elaborated more. I've exterminated them by the dozens.


----------



## dduff1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Might allow a coin hunter access as well. Not a fan of allowing people to hunt on my properties but find a guy that only hunts coins and u may find ur solution. Make sure he communicates with u when he plans to hunt. Maybe even go with him one time it's fun chasing dogs through the woods at night.


----------



## ShakeandBake (Aug 29, 2017)

One trail came photo has 15 at one time haha I think we have a problem.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll come take care of them this winter with a hound if u let me..we will ride around and throw my dog out on as many deer as u like and if he even looks twice at a deer u can shoot him yourself..I will personally guarantee you your deer won't be bothered


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Buy some dog proof traps. Put marshmallows in the.. put 8 traps out. First night you will have 8 *****. Kill the little bandits. Rest traps get 8 more. You can find a fur dealer that takes them green. If you get 5 bucks each you be lucky to get 3 bucks but might help fill the feeder. They never go away.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL. Wait raccoons eating your corn? No way. How could this ever happen! 

ever heard of a mineral lick? Do the deer a favor and look them up. Mock scrapes work too. Maybe plant a small perrenial foodplot. Lay off the corn man. It's lame.


----------



## ShakeandBake (Aug 29, 2017)

this guy...lol


----------



## bowhtr1 (Mar 4, 2009)

H20fwler said:


> Racoons like Golden Malrin but they only drink it up once.............


Yes they do like it. Served over a can of sardines. It's not good in color either it's blue.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Golden Malrin is fly bait. It's super deadly and the ***** only take a few steps before dropping dead. Never used it personally. Use duke traps. Easy, cheap, effective. No poison.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

these posters seem to work ***** don,t know the difference LOL!!! I suggest u buy trace mineral salt,,,,mix with corn at first,,,***** don,t like it but they,ll still eat your corn but not near as much,,what your doing is starting a mineral site and eventually you can just put out trace mineral like once a month just a couple quarts at a time and scratch the corn... look for Champion Trace Mineral it looks like brown salt,, deer eat it all year long. makes a great attractant.,,like the mailbox at the end of your driveway Every dog in the hood gives it the sniff test and leaves a little scent to boot so do deer,,Won,t b long now!!!


----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've had pics with over 30 in one pic


----------



## Kletos (Dec 11, 2014)

So poisoning wild raccoons because you're ticked that they are eating a natural food source that you set out for animals is now legal? I don't think that would fly in Indiana, and I'm pretty certain that this is an illegal activity in PA where the OP appears to live.


----------



## ShakeandBake (Aug 29, 2017)

bossofduhwoods said:


> View attachment 6235145
> these posters seem to work ***** don,t know the difference LOL!!! I suggest u buy trace mineral salt,,,,mix with corn at first,,,***** don,t like it but they,ll still eat your corn but not near as much,,what your doing is starting a mineral site and eventually you can just put out trace mineral like once a month just a couple quarts at a time and scratch the corn... look for Champion Trace Mineral it looks like brown salt,, deer eat it all year long. makes a great attractant.,,like the mailbox at the end of your driveway Every dog in the hood gives it the sniff test and leaves a little scent to boot so do deer,,Won,t b long now!!!


Haha that sign is great. We have food plots and trace mineral sites, I was surprised to see 15+ raccoons in one photo. Seems like this is the worst they have been. That sounds like a good idea mixing the salt and corn, I'll have to try it. I guess I need to plan a serious trapping program and start removing some of these guys


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

ShakeandBake said:


> Haha that sign is great. We have food plots and trace mineral sites, I was surprised to see 15+ raccoons in one photo. Seems like this is the worst they have been. That sounds like a good idea mixing the salt and corn, I'll have to try it. I guess I need to plan a serious trapping program and start removing some of these guys


Yes. Stay away from poison man. No good. I've had pics showing 15+ at a time. Set your duke traps at the edge of the bait site. I like putting them where ***** cannot see each other. Spread em out. After initially trapping at the feed site, trap near it on the outskirts. 
They thin out quickly when a dedicated trapping regimen is in place.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kletos said:


> So poisoning wild raccoons because you're ticked that they are eating a natural food source that you set out for animals is now legal? I don't think that would fly in Indiana, and I'm pretty certain that this is an illegal activity in PA where the OP appears to live.


I'd bet it's illegal everywhere.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Kletos said:


> So poisoning wild raccoons because you're ticked that they are eating a natural food source that you set out for animals is now legal? I don't think that would fly in Indiana, and I'm pretty certain that this is an illegal activity in PA where the OP appears to live.


Someone must have stock in Havahart traps. OP stated his property is in Ohio, but as mentioned, probably illegal everywhere. So is speeding, but we still do it.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

you put out food and unsuspecting animals eat it, leave em alone it will bring U BAD KARMA. if u hurt em. another tric is to suspend feed blocks 3-4" off the ground suspended by wire or drill a hole in block and put it on a piece of RBAR stuck into trunk of tree.. the later dosent stop ***** but slows em down. blocks last weeks.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

George Charles said:


> Someone must have stock in Havahart traps. OP stated his property is in Ohio, but as mentioned, probably illegal everywhere. So is speeding, but we still do it.


Speeding is usually a victimless crime. The indiscriminate poisoning of animals is not.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

https://www.ruralking.com/1-lb-gold...i6xNBGiu2Fb-BD__VkVLFY73HUx4OYPxoC878QAvD_BwE

https://taldepot.com/snappunch-grap...8_LiZ7ZUL41xxFRgBba7LSt2WcvMJtlRoCO-kQAvD_BwE


Poisoning animals is illegal and is a terrible thing. It is freaking effective and efficient and economical....... BUT IS A TERRIBLE THING and ILLEGAL.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Blackeagle1 said:


> Speeding is usually a victimless crime. The indiscriminate poisoning of animals is not.


Not according to the National Highway Dept.

"NHTSA estimates that the annual economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is $40.4 billion. In 2012, speeding was a contributing factor in 30 percent of all fatal crashes, and 10,219 lives were lost in speeding- related crashes."

Probably way more than poisoned raccoons.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

George Charles said:


> Not according to the National Highway Dept.
> 
> "NHTSA estimates that the annual economic cost to society of speeding-related crashes is $40.4 billion. In 2012, speeding was a contributing factor in 30 percent of all fatal crashes, and 10,219 lives were lost in speeding- related crashes."
> 
> Probably way more than poisoned raccoons.


Semantics. If your going 1 over your speeding and lumped into those numbers. Maybe my comparison was wrong. But that still doesn't make poisoning ***** or anything else right. Again, the OP asked for feed alternatives, not, how can I kill *****. I didn't have an answer. So guess what I didn't reply. And other people who didn't have an answer either, instead of just moving on. Said just poison them! I'd like to thank all those poison them responders for another black eye on law abiding sportsmen and women.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Poison is a bad idea. Don't do it. Putting it out in the wild is wrong on so many levels. If you do poison wild animals you deserve a solid azz whopping.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Billy H said:


> Poison is a bad idea. Don't do it. Putting it out in the wild is wrong on so many levels. If you do poison wild animals you deserve a solid azz whopping.


This is the same comment PETA is saying about us bowhunters.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

George Charles said:


> This is the same comment PETA is saying about us bowhunters.


Give me a break. PETA THIS!!!!


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

I read something about orange pellets on a forum a few years ago. They were using this to keep either hogs or bears from eating corn as well. Maybe it will work for *****. I don't know.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Let em' eat it.........birds eat it, ***** eat it, squirrels eat it, turkey's eat it, hogs eat it (where I live), even coyotes eat it.........you can't kill em' all, can you? Corn is cheap.


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

deadquiet said:


> Let em' eat it.........birds eat it, ***** eat it, squirrels eat it, turkey's eat it, hogs eat it (where I live), even coyotes eat it.........you can't kill em' all, can you? Corn is cheap.


corn used to be cheap


----------



## Tbowhunt (Jul 14, 2010)

I have found that raccoons do not care much for rice bran and deer love it.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here you go!

https://bestchoiceproducts.com/prod...LKjIr6jOVlAX-3EEJlAkiAYbmgkdl2MQaAjR_EALw_wcB


----------



## bowhtr1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tbowhunt said:


> I have found that raccoons do not care much for rice bran and deer love it.


That is correct but I still will get one every now and then that eat it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

bears are a bigger problem in NC. once they show up, deer are history.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

kenny_tnt_tv said:


> bears are a bigger problem in nc. Once they show up, deer are history.


^^^^^^^x2


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

what animals would be poisoned when ***** are the problem? Not a poison control person, but it isn't like herds of critters are running round...pretty sure rodents would be the victims. If pets are the concern, they don't eat corn.

Once past the emotional drama...I can't see anything but rodents and ***** decreasing in population around a feeder and ***** are good climbers...making them climb for their last meal isn't hard to do.

I say forget the feeder...provide a safe place...keep people out...hunt better.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Cut a 2" or 3" pvc pipe about 36" long for each feeder leg. Slip the pipes over the legs and attach a spring at the top end of the pvc pipe with a screw and attach the other end of the spring to the feeder leg with a screw. When ***** and squirrels try to climb the pvc pipe, it will spin and spring up and down, causing them to lose their footing. Install the pvc pipes about half way up the feeder legs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmilanovich (Feb 12, 2017)

Seadonist said:


> Cut a 2" or 3" pvc pipe about 36" long for each feeder leg. Slip the pipes over the legs and attach a spring at the top end of the pvc pipe with a screw and attach the other end of the spring to the feeder leg with a screw. When ***** and squirrels try to climb the pvc pipe, it will spin and spring up and down, causing them to lose their footing. Install the pvc pipes about half way up the feeder legs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance you have a picture? Think I get how you are using the spring and pvc but picture would make it 100% clear. Thanks for the idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

